

Analytics, Big Data, and More Questions - kdaigle
http://www.kyledaigle.com/post/45416460579/analytics-big-data-and-more-questions

======
dkersten
This is exactly the problem my startup is attempting to tackle. We're still in
the early stages of product development, but prototypes, tests and research
are quite promising so far.

